# What food do you miss the most



## 15341 (Jul 5, 2006)

This one is probably more for people like me who have had to cut a lot of foods out but as the title suggests which food do you really miss the most since having IBS for me there are loads but if i had to pick 3 they would be:Cheese and ham Sandwich - pretty boring but i LOVED themJacket potato with cheese and baked beans - yeah i like cheeseKebab Meat and Fries with ketchup - ADORED THAT!!!!


----------



## 22659 (Jul 1, 2006)

Oh wow, there are a ton. I'm a cook so it's really hard...calamari (fried), cheese tortollini (or basically anything with cheese I cut it all out), fried anything..like chicken nuggets and funnel cakes, icecream is a definite, i miss some chocolate things but i haven't cut out all chocolate cuz even though it does some damage,,,,,,life without chocolate is not a life at all. oh yea, and i haven't eaten red meat in about a month...yea to most that might not seem like much.........but i'm a carnivore, man! i need a medium rare steak stat! but i know i'll pay for it.......ack. this post is getting depressing.


----------



## Popp (May 31, 2004)

Pizza


----------



## 13647 (May 30, 2006)

Chicken Alfredo...yum!


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

spicy food,cheese,chinese,italian,steak and chips,nuts...the list is to long, lets just say i miss FOOD


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

Ice cream, french fries, hamburgers, all the good stuff with melted cheese like lasagna, grilled cheese sandwiches, etc., popcorn - anything deep-fried. Of course, all that stuff is terribly fattening so maybe it's better that I can't eat it!Marty


----------



## 14849 (Aug 25, 2006)

If I worried about eating anything that made me poop I would starve to death.I've had IBS for nearly 8 years now, and I've come to accept the fact that no matter what I eat, I will feel like poop.I admittedly eat things I probably shouldn't, but I figure that if I'm going to feel sick anyway, I might as well enjoy my food.I still eat and drink BBQ ribs, chicken alfredo, pizza, pasta with tomato sauce, cheese, fried chicken, cheeseburgers, hot dogs, ham and cheese sandwiches, bacon, french fries, Fanta grape and Sprite soda, milk, gravy, McDonalds, Burger King, Roy Rogers, Checkers, blah blah blah.But what I miss are Taco Bell, Sunny Delight, grapefruits, oranges, fruit punch (Tropicana and Very Fine), and "Fusco's" lemon water ice in Wilmington, Delaware.I will not live off of bread and water. It will not happen. If I'm going to be in the bathroom all day, you better bet your ass (and mine) it's gonna be worth it.The only reasons I don't eat any of those foods I listed is because of acid reflux, not IBS.


----------



## Lizzy669 (Mar 7, 2006)

Anything with mozzarella and ricotta cheeses, like ham calzones, baked ziti, and fried ravioli.


----------



## tkfuzzkid (Jul 17, 2005)

I have pretty much gotten used to what I can and can't eat. There isn't anything much that I miss particularly. Still eat chocolate, pizza on occasion, burgers on occasion. Right now am eating a lot of tuna salad, my own recipe. Don't eat corn anymore, but don't particularly miss it.


----------



## 23212 (Apr 27, 2006)

Pizza and chocolate, my 2 addictions prior to developing postinfectious IBS


----------



## 22771 (Aug 27, 2006)

I used to love bread any kind of delicious bread. I remember when I eat bread I say to my companion or myself "I love bread". But since ibs came, It takes me away from bread, damn you ibs.


----------



## 22771 (Aug 27, 2006)

I forgot to say that we have a newly established bakery and it started just a couple of months ago. How ironic.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

ice-cream


----------



## 15264 (Mar 27, 2006)

Since I mostly I donâ€™t eat anything with consistency. I miss dark chocolate, cookies, caramel pecan chocolate cheesecake, French fires, potatoes chips, bread, and so much more.But I must admit since IBS, I have found new and different fabulous foods, they donâ€™tâ€™ always match dark chocolate fabulous, such as the small amount of peanut m&ms, sad substitution but I will take what I can eat.Greek, Italian Asian, Indian, minus the cheese, pasta and breads are wonderful in flavor and taste, the aromas alone will make your mouth water, so there you bread, cheese eating and normal functioning colon people.


----------



## 16196 (Sep 10, 2006)

The foods I miss the most are pizza, and carmel corn. The second I could eat it though, I would eat a hamburger, french fires and an oreo cookie milkshake! just thinking about it is making me hungry!


----------



## 14399 (Sep 12, 2006)

General Soy Chicken, Pizza, Note I still eat them all, but I pay for it.But it sure taste really good.


----------



## Flowby Jonas (Aug 14, 2006)

Wow, Thats a loaded question. I live IN Portland Or where there are lots of good restaurant but nothing great and affordable.I miss lemon Grasses Pad Thai at a level 13, 13 is about as much spice as any human can handle, I miss Kun Pic Thai Food, The cooks are sisters on a fued I know them both and both are excellent cooks, I mis dim sum cause I love the soy and hot chili paste on all those delectable dumplings. I love Chinese dumplings, shrimp, pork, and those pork ribs. Oh and the small bowls of bioled squid and chicken feet. Oh just writing this is making me thik of Montery Park where I learned the basics of a good dim sum. I have tested about 40 dim sum houses. I love Middle eastern foods as well, I can eat a bit of it as long as I am ccareful. I can even eat Chinese but it so dull and boring, totally devoid of any flavors. I grew up in mexicao as a child and happen to be fluent in Spanish still 47 years laters. I learned to eat spicy food in mexucao first by nibbling on those marinated jalapenos. I graduated to higher and highr levels of heat untill I could consume habeneros. So food has always been a VERY important part of my life. I love heavy, strong, uplifting, herb drenched pestos, cheeses of all sorts, and candy of every type and culture.thats about it i suppose


----------



## Mary:::))) (Oct 23, 2006)

I miss my Hot Peppers too...I haven't had them for so long and I loved hot spicy food......awwwwwww


----------



## 14532 (Dec 15, 2006)

The only food I truly miss are french fries.And i suppose it might be nice to eat out some time, or at someone else's house... in a general sense.(I cut out meat, fish, shellfish, most milk, fibrous vegetables, many other vegetables, unpeelable fruit, fried things, coffee, alcohol... On the positive side, i love white bread and chocolate!! What works for each of us is what counts.)


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Baklhava (those Arabic pastries drenched in syrup), all kinds of white chocolate,hot chocolate + whipped cream, dairy ice-cream, ham+pineapple pizza (I miss all types pizza but that type the most) cake with icingfried chicken in breadcrumbssohaan-e-asaliMcDonalds chicken nuggets fish+chips (greasy from shop)Burger King Chicken Royale burgermozzerella cheese melted on toastmeatloafcroissants with jamChinese takeaway pork ballsCocoa Pops with milkspaghetti!I could go on and on! I don't avoid these foods completely...that would be taking too much pleasure out of life... but I have to set aside a few recovery days when I do eat them.I tried lots of restrictive IBS diets including gluten free, but still had unpredictable symptoms (and got seriously underweight and sad too). I've accepted now that no diet is going to magic it better. Even water-fasting I got cramps.Normally I avoid all dairy and excessive amounts of starch, grains, fat and sugar. It gets pretty boring and I dream about food. Strangely, I can eat hot curries with no problem!


----------



## 14564 (Jan 13, 2007)

It has to be pasta, rice and cheese, cheese oh and more cheese. What I dont understand is that I can drink gallons of milk and eat eggs and they dont affect me


----------



## 21548 (Jan 16, 2007)

Cheese and steak for me. I cut out most fast food a few years ago but was never a fast food junkie anyway. I do occasionaly treat myself but I pay the penalty


----------



## 17621 (Mar 5, 2007)

Carbonation - Pepsi, Coke, Dr. Pepper. I still cheat occasionally.


----------



## 22771 (Aug 27, 2006)

A glass of milk before I sleep, I miss that routine, and now it's forbidden.


----------



## 14480 (Sep 3, 2006)

onion rings, donuts..all that fried goodness... I wouldn't even want them regularly or anything. It would just be nice to eat them ver rarely as a treat without feeling like I'm going to die.


----------



## 14529 (Feb 1, 2007)

chocolate


----------



## 18855 (Feb 15, 2007)

Pizza and beer,but I miss all foods right now since I have no intrest in food lately!


----------



## 14529 (Feb 1, 2007)

me too. I rarely eat out. But when I do, I try to make smart choices. But these days, nothing tastes as they used to. It all feels so blah...


----------



## 21857 (Aug 15, 2006)

ANYTHING DEEP FRIED!!!







Chinese food! Pizza, Cheese, Chocolate, Milk... To many things to even think of, its making me hungry and sad!


----------



## 21857 (Aug 15, 2006)

Oh i forgot the most important thing... BEEEEEERRRRRRRRR!!!!!!


----------

